# England Free Bus Pass!



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have just had letters from the local council to say that we will receive our new bus passes before the 1st April.

So we will then be able to get free bus transport anywhere in England instead of just Nottinghamshire  

Geoff


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Your council's on the ball-not had ours yet. Should be ideal for Motorhomers who like to avail themselves of nearby bus routes on sites close to Stops.

Bear in mind though if you want to go from London to Cardiff it may take eleven buses and four days! :lol: :lol:


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I hope I will still be able to bus free to Wrexham or Welshpool (from Oswestry) when the new passes are issued.

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Great news. Now all we need here is a few buses!


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Re: England and Scotland Free Bus Pass*



StAubyns said:


> We have just had letters from the local council to say that we will receive our new bus passes before the 1st April.
> 
> So we will then be able to get free bus transport anywhere in England instead of just Nottinghamshire
> 
> Geoff


Glad to see you guys and gals are getting National Bus Passes, We have had these for a number of years in Scotland however I wonder if there will be a reciprocal arrangement whereby we can travel from North to South or South to North on our receptive Bus Passes.

Isn't it wonderful to be 60+

Regards


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: England and Scotland Free Bus Pass*



johnc said:


> Isn't it wonderful to be 60+
> Regards


Not as wonderful as being 60-   

Does anyone know if these are being wheeled out nationally please? If it's down to individual authorities I don't think I'll sell the motorised zimmer yet! :roll: 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Zeb

If you have a bus pass with a photograph on it now you should be sent a new one ready to use in April....if you do not hold a photo bus pass now you will need to apply for one ...

Local link<<  .... but the info there covers England.

Mike


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*hate to be 60-*



Zebedee said:


> johnc said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it wonderful to be 60+
> ...


Would hate to be 60-, 
No free eye tests
No free prescriptions
No £200 heating allowance in November
And most of all even longer before we can go full timining on our pensions Yippee/


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: England and Scotland Free Bus Pass*



johnc said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > We have just had letters from the local council to say that we will receive our new bus passes before the 1st April.
> ...


 8O Website says Government is negotiating with Scotland and Wales and NI for reciprocal arragement which will be announced. Very likely as these three countries will ask for an uplift to their central government grant! Does not cover coach travel. Remember the deal will only allow travel from 0930 until 2300 mon-fri with no restriction at weekends or bank holidays. Some County Councils may have extension to these times- ours is Norfolk when it will start at 0830. All aboard and tickets please.Pip pip


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I know Somerset were more on the ball than North Devon, friends of ours, even had theirs before they left for Spain in November. We completed the new forms and sent off even more photos for ours, back in December, but no pass yet.

Great isn't it?

Carol


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm expecting my new pass soon!

Although it allows me to travel further I believe half price fares on local rail travel are being withdrawn.

The few times I've used my pass I reckon only a couple of bus passengers have actually paid for their journey :lol: but it comes out of our council tax in the end  

Steve


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Steve

not heard about the removal of half price train fares  

We occasionally use the Robin Hood line into Nottingham; at £2.30 return its excellent value for money

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hadn't even heard about the passes - but this is Worcestershire!!!!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Dave

you need to get down to your local council office asap with a couple of passport sized photos 8) 

you don't get much from the council thats free these days, if at all. 

Make the most of being a SENIOR CITIZEN :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

I dont think this is a universal 'free' service
You have to be over 60? and can only get free travel off peak
If you are 60+ and live in the West Midlands you can get free bus/rail/tram travel 24/7
Why not offer the same deal across the UK


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Hadn't even heard about the passes - but this is Worcestershire!!!!


But got our local one Dave- just waiting for the National one now!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > Hadn't even heard about the passes - but this is Worcestershire!!!!
> 
> 
> But got our local one Dave- just waiting for the National one now!


Neither is much use to us Tel.

We get two buses per day. One *to* Worcester, and the same one again on the way back. Usually with about three passengers because they run at the most inconvenient times and allow only about an hour before you have to come back.

At one time you could swap the bus passes for car parking vouchers, but that was considered un-green so it has been stopped.

Green is great, and I'd love to join the club, but without the buses we have little choice but to use the car.

Cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> but without the buses we have little choice but to use the car.


Worth getting if you're Motorhoming though & you're sited near a bus stop??


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Put our National Bus passes into use outside Crystral Place CC site this morning- musty be one of the first -0950 am?

Anyway- Bus Driver said he knew nothing about them-never herard of them- and just waived us on board. Better still the grandchildren got on free as well- both ways! Cheap day! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'll be using mine tomorrow.

Have you read the bit about a local bus service being one in which the stops are less than 15 miles apart ? That includes Oxford to Cambridge on the service bus.

G


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Got another 2 years for mine. Wondered how long it would be before someone tried out the system. An Asian lady from Manchester is going from Berwick to Lands end reckons it will take her 12 days.
As far as I know the pass isn't valid yet in Scotland,Wales or NI.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7324086.stm


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I saw a bit in the Sunday papers about it being down to the individual authorities to decide what other (train/tram etc) concessions to make in their area. - So WHO decides - the town council, service leaders or what?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

vardy said:


> I saw a bit in the Sunday papers about it being down to the individual authorities to decide what other (train/tram etc) concessions to make in their area. - So WHO decides - the town council, service leaders or what?


Quote from the letter I got with mine:

If I visit an area that offers additional services will I be entitled to them ?

Probably no. Generally local authorities will only provide additional service for their own residents. Some authporities however may provide them. Check with the relevant authority in the area to which you intend to travel.
End quote

It pays to ask - as we found re the Oxford to Cambridge bus. It would not have occured to us to think that was a local service.

G


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Got my new national bus pass yesterday

I've just heard that in Derbyshire they are now continuing to offer half price fares on local trains which includes to Sheffield and Manchester  

Steve


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Steve

I understand the Robin Hood line is still available half price.

We received our new "National Passes" 2 days ago without having to submit new photos. 

They have copied our old photos from our previous passes, you would never recognizes us from the photos on the new pass  

however, as long as they work..

regards

Geoff


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We've had free bus travel in Wales for some years - and no time restrictions. It will be good if there can be reciprocal arrangements throughout the U.K.


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Got my bus pass yesterday...It says that a pass issued in England cannot be used in Scotland or Wales and vice versa ! 8O  


Teckie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I am a good few years past the 60 mark and still do not have a bus pass. Most of the local buses are not wheelchair accessible so until now it has been a complete waste of time. Now its gone national, we might just might be able to make use of them elsewhere in England and perhaps eventually even locally and in Scotland and Wales.

peedee


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Peedee quoted <<might be able to make use of them elsewhere in England and perhaps eventually even locally and in Scotland and Wales. >>

Hi Peedee... did you read my post above your last ?.

Cheers Teckie


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Duplicate post


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi safariboy ... A national free bus pass issued in England covers all local bus services in England but not Scotland and Wales.


Cheers

Teckie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

teckie said:


> Hi Peedee... did you read my post above your last ?.
> 
> Cheers Teckie


Yes and I did say "eventually" because the news is claiming there are moves to harmonise it to make it truly national.

As the older buses reach the end of their life they are being replaced by wheelchair accessible ones and some towns and cities seem to have made more of an effort to do this than others. Still we are told by 2012 all will be replaced!

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

teckie said:


> Hi safariboy ... A national free bus pass issued in England covers all local bus services in England but not Scotland and Wales.


True...but what we didn't realise is that we can get the bus from Oxford to Cambridge for free and direct- no getting off en route- because of this rule about " local" being defined as having stops less than 15 miles apart.

Pete...come to Oxford. All the local buses have drop down entrances and wheelchair places. Park the MH or car at the Redbridge Park and Ride.

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For anyone with a local bus pass who hasn't yet received their national bus pass this copied from my councils website may explain the delay

Holders of bus passes and concessionary travel cards who have yet to receive their new, 2008 cards, have been reassured that they will continue to be able to use their 2007 cards until the new one arrives.

Salisbury District Council issued this reassuring message following a national delay in the issuing of new plastic concessionary bus passes. The passes are being produced by a company called Euclid, under the direction of the central government's Department of Transport.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

These national bus passes are an absolute con. The Government introduced the system and then reimburse Councils with a derisory sum meaning that local Council Tax payers have to make up the difference.

In my area (a holiday area) this means that locals will be subsidising holidaymakers from all over the country. My local council indicated that the massive funding gap was one of the main reasons for the recent Council Tax rise.

I'm not happy even though one day in the not too distant future I'll be eligible for a free pass myself. But why should a resident of Devon have to subsidise someone from areas such as Manchester or Birmingham. It does'nt make sense.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Good to see that the bus services from all Park & Rides are included in the scheme.

Mike


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

spykal said:


> Good to see that the bus services from all Park & Rides are included in the scheme.


Excellent!
I sent my photos and form off last July and the new pass arrived this morning. I'm pleased to see that it still covers trips into Wales for me - ie Welshpool, Wrexham, Chirk and Llanfyllin.

Paul


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi

Used mine new pass yesterday 4 times to visit the hospital, parked a short distance from the hospital, caught the bus (runs every 10 mins) to and from the Hospital - car and saved £3.40 in parking fees

Bill


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: hate to be 60-*

[Would hate to be 60-, 
No free eye tests
No free prescriptions
No £200 heating allowance in November
And most of all even longer before we can go full timining on our pensions Yippee/[/quote]

We already get free perscriptions with living in Wales


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

teckie said:


> Hi safariboy ... A national free bus pass issued in England covers all local bus services in England but not Scotland and Wales.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Teckie


I am sure I saw something the Telegraph toady that the passes are not eligble in "Ken's Kingdom" aka London. Perhaps that's why the bus driver in Crystal Palace didn't know about them.

I check the paper again shortly.

TCo

Edited to say: Found it in the letters column Lyn Everitt complains that she cannot use her "National" Bus pass in London when she visits her children. She is surprised because she thought Ken was trying to get everyone "on the buses".


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> In my area (a holiday area) this means that locals will be subsidising holidaymakers from all over the country. My local council indicated that the massive funding gap was one of the main reasons for the recent Council Tax rise.


On the other hand haven't the holiday makers been susidising areas like yours for years in the high parking charges they pay and the money they bring into the area when on holiday. Where would you be without them. You only have to look at some of the rundown sea side resorts who haven't kept up with the times to witness that.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tco said:


> Found it in the letters column Lyn Everitt complains that she cannot use her "National" Bus pass in London when she visits her children. .


It says quite clearly on the letter that came with ours:

_Can I use my bus pas to travel in London ?

Yes, but only on local bus services. The scheme does not include the London Underground_

G

Telephone: 0845 300 6129 for further information.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Gelathae said


> I'm not happy even though one day in the not too distant future I'll be eligible for a free pass myself. But why should a resident of Devon have to subsidise someone from areas such as Manchester or Birmingham. It does'nt make sense.


Obviously I am a near neighbour, living in Torbay, and as an ex-Stagecoach driver I know the huge amount of revenue which will be lost when this new pass kicks in.

However it just _*might*_ reduce our local traffic nightmare which will begin in a few days when the grockles arrive.

I would also take a little issue with Peedee though-Naturally the businesses down here benefit from tourism, but for most residents the crowds, traffic, etc are of dubious benefit. We also have the highest water bills in the country by far, as we have to pay for the beaches which are mainly used by visitors.

Returning to topic, I welcome this initiative IF the government can be made to fund it properly. Remember most of those extra bus passengers will be taking a car off the road.

However I am still a bit sceptical-Own up, IF bus travel was totally free for all would you really leave your car at home???

As someone who had a free bus pass for many years I remember many times when the sheer convenience of the car overruled the cost factor.

Paul


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Can I use my bus pas to travel in London ?
> 
> Yes, but only on local bus services. The scheme does not include the London Underground


That's right- today's bus drivers seemed to know a bit more about it all. Checked the Passes and waved us in. A travel card covers underground and bus. No age requirement on those.

The "off peak" requirement certainly wasn't an issue -we returned from the City with the throngs during commuter time and they didnt seem to mind.

On the London Transport windows we saw stickers "we accept all official bus passes"


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I must admit that Peedee's post above made me laugh when he suggested that holidaymakers had been subsididing holiday areas for many years. This could'nt be further from the truth. 

When the local authority has any money to spend it is used on facilities for holidaymakers such as a new pitch and putt course or some other leisure facility that is of little use to permanent residents. Meanwhile local residents are charged exhorbitant sums of money for parking throughout the year to pay for these facilities. And now we have to subsidise visitors bus fares as well.

On the other hand expenditure on much needed infrastucture is non existant. The road network is saturated with traffic with no real improvements ever made and the local drains are so overloaded and ancient that flooding is a regular occurrence even after minor rainfall. My commiserations to the bus driver above who must have had to put up with apalling traffic jams during the course of his career. Waste collection arrangements are a joke meaning that residents are forced to drive 15 miles to deposit bulky items that the local service will not collect. The health service down here is virtually third world with regular reports of people being deprived of lifesaving drugs. Need I go on.

Contrast this to the area where I lived previously-Cardiff- where huge sums of money have been invested to improve the infrasrtucture. And the health service is miraculous by comparison.

I could of course move but at the end of the day I wish to be near my kids and grandkids so I am staying put.

Rant over. I feel better now. Thanks Peedee.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> The "off peak" requirement certainly wasn't an issue -we returned from the City with the throngs during commuter time and they didnt seem to mind.


Odd this. Our pass can be used after 9.30 am ( used to be 9am until the new passes were issued) and until 11pm. Round here the rush hour is over by 9am and so being able to travel after 9 am as usual does not inconvenience those who have to get to work.

Having to pay after 11pm however ( our buses run 24 hours ) is a nuisance if you want to be in town for something that ends late- and the buses are not crowded after the evening rush hour so again, it can't make any difference to anyone whose place you might take on a more crowded bus.

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Up here we've had 60+ passes for some years now. It covers all buses and all day every day. Living in S W Scotland we have a recipricol arrangement with Cumbria and our pass holders can travel to Carlisle and back for free. My sister in law travelled from Ayrshire to Shetland for £1 - that was to book her seat. This included the ferry!

We are catching up with the Welsh as free prescriptions are being phased in too. 

As an ex-Londoner, I can confirm it's very civilised up here 8) Shame it's a bit nippy weatherwise.

Sue


----------

